# Low E string "twang"?!?!



## Cosmo29 (Dec 30, 2017)

Not sure what has happened to my Low E string but when I play a song and strum rather hard the low E string seems to "twang" and vibrate a lot . . . I know that is a highly technical term "twang" but I'm not really sure how else to describe it? 

What does that mean . . . do I need to take it in a have the set-up looked at?

Do I need to replace that string?

Thanks for suggestions - maintenance of the guitar or figuring out when something is "off" is rather new to me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2018)

Cosmo29 said:


> Not sure what has happened to my Low E string but when I play a song and strum rather hard the low E string seems to "twang" and vibrate a lot . . . I know that is a highly technical term "twang" but I'm not really sure how else to describe it?
> 
> What does that mean . . . do I need to take it in a have the set-up looked at?
> 
> ...


Press down and hold the E string at the 3rd fret. Now carefully look at the 1st fret. Is there space between the E string and the first fret? There should be.


----------



## Cosmo29 (Dec 30, 2017)

Player99 said:


> Press down and hold the E string at the 3rd fret. Now carefully look at the 1st fret. Is there space between the E string and the first fret? There should be.


Yes there is still space between the e string and the first fret


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2018)

Cosmo29 said:


> Yes there is still space between the e string and the first fret


What gauge of strings? How much space? Maybe try a new string? Post a video or audio clip of the sound...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

With the humidity changes experienced at this time of year, your neck has probably moved a little; just enough to get it touching the fret(s) when strummed hard. If your neck is straight with no twist, a little tweak of the truss rod should take care of it. Do no more than 1/4 turn at a time. One 1/4 turn will likely do it.

It is also possible that the nut slot was cut too deep for this string and sits lower than it should. You can repair this yourself if this is the case. See the second video.


----------



## Cosmo29 (Dec 30, 2017)

Steadfastly said:


> With the humidity changes experienced at this time of year, your neck has probably moved a little; just enough to get it touching the fret(s) when strummed hard. If your neck is straight with no twist, a little tweak of the truss rod should take care of it. Do no more than 1/4 turn at a time. One 1/4 turn will likely do it.
> 
> It is also possible that the nut slot was cut too deep for this string and sits lower than it should. You can repair this yourself if this is the case. See the second video.


Thanks good videos - that is helpful - I had a look and the truss nut is very tight - so I might just take it into the store and have them look at it.


----------

